# Is there any hope or am I fooling myself?



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Had my 15 days ago and was told to test on Wednesday...ie after 18 days.  Took some HPT's over the last few days to check that the HCG shot was still showing in my system and it was as I got positives.  Did another one this morning and it was negative.  So HCG obviously gone.  Surely though at 15 days after IUI if I was pregnant the test would be positive?  Is there hope for it being positive on Wednesday if it's negative now?  I don't think so but would be interested to know if anyone else has experience of this.  Thanks xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I tested early too, OTD was Fri & tested Mon & Tues & got a +ve, tested Wed got a -ve. Tested on Thurs & got a faint+ve & then on the Fri got a clear blue digi which came up within 30 secs, so yes it's possible but it's so hard to second guess it I'm


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for that Prof. Waffle.  It's just anyone's guess isn't it?!


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

I have heard of ladies getting -ve before and on test day then getting a +ve. I really hope this one has worked for you but if it hasn't next time stay away from those HPT until test day   they cause such confusion and worry when you test early. I know it's hard but just dont buy any til the day before testing.

Best of luck


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I know you're right Claire and I was doing it as a whole logical thing (so I thought) ie to prove the HCG was out of my system.  Unfortunately I then thought 'ang on the result should be positive by now anyway if it's worked.  Maybe I'm just a late implanter and hence the HCG isn't showing yet.  I've splashed out on a digital test for Wednesday so that is sure to bring the witch on before then..   Oh well, I can use it next month.


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

The witch has arrived so it's game over.  I'm glad I did test yesterday as I cried my tears and didn't make a show of myself at work today.  

Time for round 2 now.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

so sorry sweetie. Hang in there


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry, it's just not fair. Hope you have the strength to pick yourself up and start thinking about the next cycle. Enjoy a glass of wine or two


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im so sorry yr AF arrived. Its awful why do we have to go through years of pain to have a baby we hav longed for for so long when theres people on streets with babies drinking n smoking. Its such an unfair life sometimes. You sound like me checking all the time. I hate it when it gets to that time of month, im so quiet i just want to curl up and cry cos its like i know af will appear. Only thing for you to do is chin up and wait for round two. There will be light at end of tunnel sometime but when i dont know. Wouldnt it be nice if doctor could say how long you would hav to wait untill your dream come true, at least then you wouldnt be thinking will it ever happen n they would be so much less worry n it would be easy to carry on with life. If only hey.

Take care xxxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I know you are so right, life is so unfair sometimes.  Just when you're at your lowest as well is when you notice all the undeserving people with babies like you say.  And why is it so easy for 15 year olds to accidently get pregnant all the time when there are those like us crying out for children. It just makes me so angry sometimes.   

Right now I am going through angry phase and have decided not to go ahead with another treatment straight away to give my body and mind time to recover from this one.  

Thanks to everyone out there who has sent me encouraging posts and messages over the last mth xx


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope you will be ok, im sure you will cos theres nothing else we can be or we wud drive over the edge n then we wud end up with nothing. I understand you so much if that helps 

Take good care of yrself

Luv Holly xxx


----------

